# Fusible placa base asus



## kalipso (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola tento una placa i no se cual es el fusible. Meto coriente en la placa pero no ace nada no carga la bateria no enciende nada. Pongo algunos fotos puede que alguen me aiuda.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Las placas que traian algun fusible, era del tipo pico-fuse y se usaban en las entradas de teclado y mouse.
No conozco ninguna que traiga fusible.

Tal vez sea la fuente y nó la placa.


----------



## kalipso (Jul 16, 2011)

Ai puesto el tester y fuente este bien 19V. Meto el macho en la embra y pongo el teste en el conector embra i sale 19V entonces es bueno el cargador i el conector. Seguro es el fusible porque me an comentado que  el ordenador esta en marcha cuando a enpesado a no cargar. Le utile hasta que se desgara la bateria i iasta nada. Aora no ace nada.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah, me equivoqué, no me dí cuenta que era la placa de una portatil, perdón.
De todas maneras te repito lo mismo, no conoco ninguna que traiga fusible, será hora de rastrear el circuito buscando inductancias abiertas, transistores en corto o abiertos, diodos abiertos.
Todo dependerá de tu experiencia para reconocer componentes y seguir pistas y alguna nocion de fuentes de alimentacion.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Agrego a lo que dijo "Ferdinando12";
Hagarrá el tester, y medí continuidad, a ver hasta donde llegan las pistas de alimentación, desde el jack, también la que está marcado como T213 y ¿T68? (no veo bien), que creo que son bobinas, deberían dar continuidad.
O de última, poné la fuente en marcha, y medí las tensiones si llegan al resto de la placa.

Si no encontrás nada "raro", puede que sea la batería, o algún componente cerca a ella.

Saludos


----------

